# my new baby



## yokohamamama (Jul 29, 2012)

Hes an only but a cutie, Ayden the red shoulder yokohama chick, first one I have ever hatched!!


----------



## yokohamamama (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute..


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats!

So cute!


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Congrats! he is very cute!!! You know you will need to get him a buddy, right?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, sweet little peep. Congratulations!


----------



## yokohamamama (Jul 29, 2012)

I am trying to find someone close by to me that has chicks but no one is close enough with young chicks  right now my cockatiel is serving that pourpse (she put it on herself lol) until the 2 eggs I have in the bator hatch in a week


----------

